# Mystery Cartridge



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anybody recognize this cartridge or faucet? There isn't a name to be found anywhere. The closest thing I could find was Aquabrass, but it didn't seem quite right. 
As you can tell it's a two handle tub/shower valve, but with a 3-way diverter in the middle. (Tub spout, shower head, and a personal hand shower).


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Is this the first time on this site?


----------



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

yes, it is.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

It is good etiquette to first post an intro in the appropriate section before asking for help.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

United that's not how you do it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

CompletePlumber said:


> yes, it is.


 









http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-

It's requested for newbies to post us an intro in the introduction section. Thanks!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Where's rj when we need him ?? 


1 2 3 we all scream for ice cream or an intro!!!
Incase you missed the sign that you past when you came in you need to post an intro. We want to weed out the hacks and DIYers


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a gazinkis valve. It looks like a shower stem but its not. Your local ferguson should have them in stock.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rw ur not supposed to give out any of our top secret info till he gives an intro !!!!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Rw ur not supposed to give out any of our top secret info till he gives an intro !!!!



I think that chantix is making you loopy.


----------



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry, just a plumber....have a hard time reading


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

CompletePlumber said:


> Sorry, just a plumber....have a hard time reading


 Oh no you didn't girlfriend !


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

CompletePlumber said:


> Sorry, just a plumber....have a hard time reading


 Just a Plumber ?
We kind of think of those lowly plumbers as Kings of the trades.:yes:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've never seen a faucet like that before. 

What's wrong with it? You could probably rebuild the stem, pull the seat and file it down an everything would be brand new again.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

CompletePlumber said:


> Sorry, just a plumber....have a hard time reading


A smarts as eh?? I think you'll fit in great after that intro. !!! Lmao


----------



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks!

The problem is that it is ceased so the customer can't get any water at the faucet. It's been a problem for some time now as far as I can tell. He said the last plumber he called just swapped the hot and cold sides and it had worked for a while. So, originally this hot stem was on the cold side with the same problem. Now, it's on the hot and not working again.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It could be this phone but it looks like the washer cup is missing. I bet there are pieces of the old washer stuck in the faucet body. Take it completely apart including the diverter and try to blow nitrogen through it. Maybe something will come out.


----------



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

Turned the water back on with out the stem in...nothing came out. And no signs of rubber in the valve body.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Gate dropped perhaps.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I say something is floating in the body also. In which case sometimes you just have to catch it while its there. I had a price pfister that i fought for a week or two. Finally one trip I pulled the stem and there was my mimises. got the piece of rubber out no problems


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I use a gallo gun to blow it out


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

CompletePlumber said:


> Turned the water back on with out the stem in...nothing came out. And no signs of rubber in the valve body.


Nothing came out as in no water either? If that's the case the problem is elsewhere.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Is home piped in galv. You might have to use nitrogen or air to back flush the line.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's what I said!!!


Gallo guns are great if your using it once and a while. Most AC places have them for blowing out clogged condensate lines. If use it a lot then I'd get a nitro tank cuz the cartridges are pricey


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You say the problem is that it's seized... As in the stem won't turn?

Very simple to repair. Remove the stem from the bonnet with two pair of channel locks, that stem doesnt look like it has a packing nut so it will have an o ring on the stem. You will need an o ring kit to find one that works then grease it up really good finish breaking off the washer retainer if that is broken then install a new retainer with washer and Bibb screw. Brand new stem.


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

CompletePlumber said:


> Does anybody recognize this cartridge or faucet? There isn't a name to be found anywhere. The closest thing I could find was Aquabrass, but it didn't seem quite right.
> As you can tell it's a two handle tub/shower valve, but with a 3-way diverter in the middle. (Tub spout, shower head, and a personal hand shower).


P P price phister.


----------



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

Price Pfister has a very similar one. Finally figured out that it's British...most likely a Tre Mercati...shouldn't cost too much to get replacement parts shipped from the UK!
Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's a pic


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like a Grohe. 

Grohe made stems like these before they started using the ceramic discs. If I'm not mistaken you can replace this with a ceramic disc stem.

Never mind, looked at the pic again. Grohe's has a hex nut holding the washer in not a screw.

PP


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

CompletePlumber said:


> Price Pfister has a very similar one. Finally figured out that it's British...most likely a Tre Mercati...shouldn't cost too much to get replacement parts shipped from the UK!
> Thanks for all the suggestions!


How in the world did you figure that one out? Good job btw.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Newport brass


----------



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

Gettinit said:


> How in the world did you figure that one out? Good job btw.


The Tre Mercati part may be wrong...found out that with the number of "splines?" (the ridges on the end of the stem) it must be foreign. With the help of Google managed to find what appears to be the right replacement part.


----------

